# Motorguide Model/Serial Number Location?



## wmk0002 (Jul 14, 2016)

I have a Motorguide FW46 TM I think I need a few parts for. Can anyone tell me where the model number and serial number are located on these motors? I bought a new piece for the mount a couple years ago so I know I must have found it back then somewhere.

For reference, the head of my TM looks like the one below.


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 21, 2016)

It's located in base that mounts to boat on My Xi5. Have to tilt motor up alittle to read it


----------



## wmk0002 (Jul 25, 2016)

Wallijig said:


> It's located in base that mounts to boat on My Xi5. Have to tilt motor up alittle to read it



Thanks! I'll see if I can locate mine around that area.


----------

